# California South Coast



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to second series Open - 38 dogs

1-12, 15, 16, 19-24, 26, 27, 28, 30-33, 35, 37, 38, 40, 41, 43-45, 47-49

Scratches - 13, 25, 29, 39, 42, 46


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to third series water blind - 21 dogs

2, 5, 6, 12, 19, 21, 22, 26, 27, 28, 30, 31, 33, 37, 38, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 47

Unofficial Qualifying placings -

1st Reed/Tyson
2nd Koli/Mitchell
3rd Wego/Tomson
4th ?? I'm sorry I don't know, if anyone can fill in this please.
RJ Buoy/Pennington
J's Weatherby/Smith
Kate/Davi
Rhett/Patopea
Booty/Patopea 
Ruby/Taylor


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to 4th series Open - 17 dogs

1 (missed in last callbacks), 5, 6, 12, 19, 21, 22, 26, 27, 28, 31, 33, 37, 38, 40, 41, 43


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to second series Amateur - 20 dogs

1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19, 21, 22, 27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 34


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to third series Amateur tomorrow morning - 14 dogs

1, 5, 7, 9, 10, 13, 14, 19, 21, 22, 27, 31, 32, 34

Starting dog is 27.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Congrats to Jerry Patopea and Gary Zellner for Maui's Open win: Island Hopper!
Sorry, I don't know any other placements.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to fourth series - 9 dogs
1, 5, 9, 13, 14, 19, 22, 32, 34

Open placings - 

1st Maui/Patopea
2nd Guide/Sargenti
3rd Free/Sargenti
4th Madison/Sargenti
RJ Cappy/Zellner or Patopea
J's Cruise/Taylor
Lacy/Zahornacky
Kimber/Zellner or Patopea
Phanny/Seward
Lilly/Sargenti
Ghost/Taylor
Keno/Erwin

Congrats to all!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

*Derby?*

Can anyone provide updates on the Derby?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur results - 

1st Free/Moore
2nd Rusty/van der Lee
3rd Cappy/Zellner
4th Nitro/Pingatore
RJ Lil/Koeth
J's Ruby/Millette-Snodgrass 
Lacy/Zahornacky 
Ruddy Duck/Cole
Koli/Mitchell 

Congrats to all!

Derby callbacks to fourth series - 9 dogs

1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 14, 16, 20


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Derby results -

1st Rosie/Bennetts
2nd Bear/Tecklenborg
3rd Ranger/Pennington
4th Shiner/van der Lee
RJ Manny/Gierman
J's Dise/Melo
Bond/Moore

Congrats to all!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks for posting Sharon and congrats on Rusty's 2nd in the Am, also Shiner in the Derby


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Thank you Janet.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Rusty and Shiner. Good on you and the dogs


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Way to go Mark Akkola and Bear!

Mark, I think you would look pretty good with a bandana!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Congratulations to Harry Bennetts on the Derby win!!! HPW


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats to Luke and Koli,


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Way to go Harry; another derby win with Rosie!!
Awesome.


----------

